# Need Decals - ONE DIRECTION



## mishairina (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi i am looking for decals ONE DIRECTION for black hoody sweatshirts an t-shirts wholesale please


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you mean heat transfers? If so, there are several prferred vendors on the left side of this page that offer custom transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you mean heat transfers? If so, there are several preferred vendors on the left side of this page that offer custom transfers.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

What is ONE DIRECTION?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are a band....
One Direction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mishairina said:


> Hi i am looking for decals ONE DIRECTION for black hoody sweatshirts an t-shirts wholesale please


I don't think they sell officially licensed decals (heat transfers) for one direction. 

You may find officially licensed, already printed t-shirts and licensed wholesaler places like New World Sales - Wholesale Licensed T-Shirt, Apparel, Collectibles Source - Clothing Retail Supplier


----------



## mishairina (Jan 30, 2013)

Rodney said:


> I don't think they sell officially licensed decals (heat transfers) for one direction.
> 
> You may find officially licensed, already printed t-shirts and licensed wholesaler places like New World Sales - Wholesale Licensed T-Shirt, Apparel, Collectibles Source - Clothing Retail Supplier


THANK YOU FOR ANSWER BUT ANYWAY I NEED FIND SOMEBODY WHO SELL HEAT TRANSFER POPULAR ONE DIRECTION Maybe you know who sells it


----------



## daverus (Feb 26, 2012)

You won't find any legally, and it is illegal to use their brand/images/name without a license. You could however make your own design and have a printer make transfers for you. This still woulnd't be considered legal because you would still need a license to sell their products, but you could make them for personal use.


----------

